# Mpeg schneiden OHNE Rendern



## Zyberion (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo.
Ich habe nen kleins Problem.
Ich habe nen lustiges Homeviedeo bekommen. Im Mpeg Format.
Habe mir das allerdings von einem 800MB Rohling gezogen.
Der Film ist nun 711 MB gross.
Wenn ich den aber als SVCD machen will kann ich Max 703MB brennen.
Also dacht ich mir das ich Intro und Outro wegschneide.Dadurch müsste es Teoretisch passen.

So...wenn ich das aber nun in Premiere lade, schneide und wieder als Mpeg rauschschreiben will, braucht der fast 7 Stunden zum Rendern.

Gibs dan eine bessere Methode? Schön wäre es ja gewesen in Nero zu schneiden, wie bei der Musik.
Geht aber nicht, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.

Gibt es also noch eine andere gute möglichkeit denn Mpeg Film zu schneiden ohne Stundenlanges Rendern ertragen zu müssen?

Danke


----------



## Erpel (15. Juni 2004)

Nimm das Programm Tmpgenc oder so, findest du hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials131781.html
mfg erpel


----------



## Zyberion (15. Juni 2004)

Aber da muss der doch auch rendern...
Über 5 Stunden steht dort am Bildschirm.
Hab ich was falsch eingestellt?
Oder kanns sein das man bei jedem Programm Rendern muss bzw. codieren.?
Was ja jedesmal mehrere Stunden dauert.


----------



## Erpel (15. Juni 2004)

Neij....
Du musst die mgp-Tools benutzen und dann mit der Merge&*Cut* Funktion anwenden ;-)


----------



## Zyberion (15. Juni 2004)

Bin ich jetzt echt zu dämlich...

Ich finde sowaswie Cut nicht.
Da kann man nur In und Out Points setzen.

Kannst du mir wohl mal genau den Pfad angeben?

Sorry das ich so Blind bin


----------



## Erpel (15. Juni 2004)

File>MPEG-Tools>Merge&Cut>Add>Datei auswählen>Datei in Liste markieren>Edit> Hier kannst du schneiden!
grüße erpel


----------



## Zyberion (15. Juni 2004)

Ok...es lag daran da sich das nicht gefunden habe wei lich im Wizard drinne war.
Danke trotzdem.

So..aber, und jetzt bin ich verwirrt.

Das Original File war 839 MB gross.
Und in meinem Nero wars als ich ne SVCD machen wollte nur 705MB
Nun nachdem ich das geschnitten habe, ist das Original File 784MB gross.
Ziehe ich es in Nero ist es auch 784MB gross.
Hätte es nicht eigentlich in Nero auch schrumpgen müssen?
Von der MB Zahl meine ich?

Was mach ich falsch?


----------

